# PFShooter Video Channel



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

For your information ....

If there are still any practitioners of PFS style at this forum, many of the videos have been removed (deleted) by Dgui. It appears this is voluntary ... to reduce, clean-up, & consolidate the content so that PFS tutorials & demonstrations are in more clearer to understand presentation.

http://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just made one and have it soaking in BLO. I going to play around with it.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm very much still here...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Not so active here on the forum, but I can still drop a quarter from my waist and get it before it hits the ground.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear from you Cap!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i still play around with mine. and on another topic . . . is it true that dgui isnt/cant/unable/giving up shooting slingshots ? just asking due to a comment i saw he posted on the discussion part of his youtube . http://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter/discussion


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I know he was having some issues with his eyes... I missed the comment, or I would have asked him directly.

Sorry I don't know more.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If that's the case, that will be a true shame. He is a great shooter and pioneer.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> If that's the case, that will be a true shame. He is a great shooter and pioneer.


Emphasis on the word "pioneer." His creation/adaptation of the pfs also lends itself to the idea that man is a creature of habit and repetition. I mean how else could you explain his re-creation of slingshots from the Guatemalan region. Not just the shape and size of the shooter, but the selfsame method to propel the shot. It boggles my mind. He certainly isn't Guatemalan, nor does he claim to be a/an historian. How came he by the knowledge? Did it fall from yon cloud upon his head?

Ecclesiastes 1:9 "There's nothing new under the sun."


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Ecclesiastes 1:9 "There's nothing new under the sun."


Everyday there is something new under the sun.

Be it a newborn calf or foal, a mutated gene or a self adapting virus, a new born baby or a new work of art.

I released a pretty noxious fart a few minutes ago, a stench that has never been smelt before and hopefully, will never be smelt again.

So in rebuttal to your claim, there is something new under the sun every second if you just open your eyes and take a look.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, Darrell is fine, he has life issues just like the rest of us, his health is holding up and he still is shooting here and there.....he`s just busy at this point, that`s all....


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Big picture ... I see repetition of human behavior .... the old adage 'History repeating itself'. That is digressing though. With regards to PFS, not necessarily new, but, very pocket-size & very narrow band setups, brought back, becoming popular alternative sub-specialty of the slingshot sport. No where I have seen as extensive documentation of this type of shooting style, as from Dgui. Instinctive is more difficult requiring much practice, but many use PFS in variety of ways including, aiming methods can be used (with PFS).


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> capnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Ecclesiastes 1:9 "There's nothing new under the sun."
> ...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Big picture ... I see repetition of human behavior .... the old adage 'History repeating itself'. That is digressing though. With regards to PFS, not necessarily new, but, very pocket-size & very narrow band setups, brought back, becoming popular alternative sub-specialty of the slingshot sport. No where I have seen as extensive documentation of this type of shooting style, as from Dgui. Instinctive is more difficult requiring much practice, but many use PFS in variety of ways including, aiming methods can be used (with PFS).


My lady bought me this book. it documents the (origins?) of the pfs. Las Hondas Guatemalecas. It's a coffee table book, but it's filled with beautiful shooters. Maybe you can google some images.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Joe, where you going with that gun in your hand!

How's the fishing ?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

dgui is brilliant with the pfs, and he has demonstrated equal talent with a regular slingshot. If I were half the shot he is that would be fantastic. Please tell him I hope all is well. g


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> Just to let everyone know, Darrell is fine, he has life issues just like the rest of us, his health is holding up and he still is shooting here and there.....he`s just busy at this point, that`s all....


Good to here from you AZSlinger! Give my regards to Darrel next time you see him as he is one of my slingshot idles. Him, Rufus, flatband and mr blue skeen were all big players in the development of my style, setup and overall interest in slingshots


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

I was just thinking that this gentleman probably doesn't even need a sling shot . The next video he was using just bands and pouch. Unreal shooting.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Put me down as a big fan of Darrell's shooting videos. Love his easy mid-western style of explaining things. His obvious enjoyment of shooting his PFS has been very contagious. And I like seeing all the interesting shooting spots he finds in his videos, especially the Arizona shots!

Hope Darrell hasn't left us, but is just taking a hiatus.


----------

